# Good Results with Raw Milk



## karoe

I wish someone could tell me what it is about raw milk that works on my gut so well!!!Starting this summer, I'd been taking a 6 oz glass of milk with a capsule each of Natren's Megadophilus and Bifido factor in the evening before bed. I described the experience in an earlier post. I had a week of euphoria, starting off, and in the weeks following, the really good effect disappeared, but I felt at least better in general keeping up with this routine.Starting in November, my milk pick up location changed, making it infinitely more difficult to get it (driving across town in the middle of a work day to meet the truck) and the friend I was sharing it was moving away from using it. So, I started just getting it every other week and freezing half a gallon for the next week's supply. (freezing=killing bacteria?) Interestingly, I started feeling worse, too, but I thought it just wasn't working any more for me. I felt lousy last week but drove 200 miles north to spend new year's with friends in North Carolina. In advance of the visit I joked about needing raw milk & found that my friend had mananaged to get me some. I had some trepediation......new cows, new place.......but I felt so crummy, dreading the four days I was to spend there, probably holed up in my room, miserable....I went ahead and had the milk with the probiotics on Wednesday night.*I proceeded to live the next three days like a normal (ie non-IBS) person. *No kidding. Formed stool, once a day. Yes, I had to nap in the afternoon but only for an hour. No cramps, no gas, no worries. Enjoyed the people and the activities and suffered not at all from the occasional cookie, slice of toast or piece of chocolate. It is so really astounding to me that just the glass of milk tossed back with two probiotic caps made me feel well, as if the last 30 years of IBS never happened. The pain, suffering, wasted time, wasted opportunities, embarassment, limitations.......all erased for a few days with the milk. *What is in that milk that is helping me?? Are there any studies as to the good bacteria in the milk? *By the way, my last glass was Friday night and today, Monday, I'm constipated.


----------



## IanRamsay

Hi Kthe two week thing is probably something to do with teh bacteria levels in your gut and or intestines or your entire digestive tract. teh body dosent keep hold of all teh bacteria good or bad that it dosent need, it simply passes it out in teh feces. if after two weeks it stopped working it is quite possible that your body took all the bacteria that it needed of a particular strain that was in teh milk, and then decided that it didnt need to take any more. teh fact that a different milk started to work in the same way may indicate that there is a different bacteria in teh new milk that your body needs, and it will take it untill it has enough. this kind of cycle can go on for a long time untill teh body has all teh bacteria that it needs to maintain a balance betweek good and bad. i call it "The star wars effect" (its sad i know, if you have ever watched the films youll know what i mean. The force and all that. good and bad etc.)At least that is my theory on bacterial replacement. well, some of my theory. i couldent possibly write it all because you would all fall asleep long before you got to teh good bits!the stool test is a good idea, especially the dna type. indeed it is state of teh art. but make sure someone actually explains the results tto you in full as they can be totally bewildering.I know teh turns up alot, its meant to be the, but i type almost 200 words a minute and for some reason i cant type THE coherently at that speed. sorry for the annoying type o`s.cheersIan


----------



## Patman75

IanRamsay said:


> I know teh turns up alot, its meant to be the, but i type almost 200 words a minute and for some reason i cant type THE coherently at that speed. sorry for the annoying type o`s.










I always wondered about that. 200 words...damn that is fast. I don't judge anyone one on spelling, if it was not for spell checker no one would know what I'm taking about. I'll take all the info you can give with all the "teh"s no problem.


----------



## overitnow

Patman75 said:


> if it was not for spell checker no one would know what I'm taking about


Hah!


----------



## karoe

Ian, I used to think that bacteria stayed with you or 'implanted', but now I'm not so sure. I did the elemental diet for two weeks and then immediately ate homemade yogurt. Things were good for about a week and then they gradually fell apart as I started eating regular food etc. So where did everybody go!!!??? That's why I'm so interested in this prebiotic substrate idea. I think maybe that's where I failed.I don't get the results for the DNA test for 3 weeks. K


----------



## Kathleen M.

Most of what I read indicates a lot of the probiotic bacteria tend to be transient residents of the colon. They may stick around for awhile after you get them established but they aren't going to be in there for life.I find every couple of months I need to reseed the probiotics for a few days to get the population back up to a level where it does me some good.I couldn't find good data for probiotics in the raw milk. Mostly what I found was some species can be used to show there is fecal contamination because those ones don't live in the breast tissue but get in there when there is contamination because they live in the colon of the cow. So that wasn't very helpful.I think there must be some bacteria that get in there but I don't know how the milk is getting them. It may be more of what is on the surface of the nipple (or just inside) rather than something up in the udder itself. But it probably varies depending on which species you are looking at.


----------



## Patman75

Would the bacteria in raw milk be similar to the bacteria found in old fashion homemade yogurt with no starters or pasterization? Probably not exactly because the fermentation of the milk would change what bacteria survives.I did a search on "raw milk bacteria" and got everything from it good for you to it's bad for you. Pick a side I guess. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=raw+milk+bacteriaSo I refined the search to just medical documentation. I'm not sure where to start there is so much data here.http://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&am...sa=N&tab=wsThis artical had some good info in it.http://74.125.45.132/search?q=cache:d2kvQX...cd=10&gl=usSo much data, my head is spinning.


----------



## karoe

Pat:Yes, I looked up some of this too. Well, how about this theory: I take the probiotics with the milk, then they sit in my digestive tract which is horizontal for 8 hours. Could the action or effect of the probiotics be potentiated by the presence of the milk, with all its good factors.....enzymes, proteins, fats?? Am I just supercharging the probiotics? Any ideas? They are lactobacili, after all.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I think most of the stuff in the milk would likely be digested away before the probiotics really get growing, so hard to say if any of the enzymes or proteins that are broken down pretty early on would really do much.However, lactose is a food most probiotics like, but that would be from any milk, not just the raw stuff.


----------



## IanRamsay

HiYou have all got the wrong end of the stick. it isnt what is in teh milk as such, but what happens to teh milk when it meets teh bacteria already in your intestines. and teh two bacterias and protiens and all teh other bits have a party. that is the reason why some people get on with it and some people dont. just like probiotics, its a very personal thing that some people are matched to and some arnt. the one thing that most medical professionals agree on is that raw milk (in a very round about way) serves the same purpose as mothers milk. its basically a primer. the research i have read on it over the last week is vast and varied and sadly as yet not studied enough to be conclusive.cheersIan


----------



## Patman75

IanRamsay said:


> the one thing that most medical professionals agree on is that raw milk (in a very round about way) serves the same purpose as mothers milk. its basically a primer. the research i have read on it over the last week is vast and varied and sadly as yet not studied enough to be conclusive.


Very interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## IanRamsay

no worries pat man, but i state MOST medical professionals. there are some that dont agree at all.cheersIan


----------



## karoe

Ian, the milk is a primer in what sense........a substrate, a place for things to grow, or like a covering? A lot of IBSers find relief with things like Slppery elm or Guar gum which provide a coating. I know what probiotics alone feel like, and I know what probiotics with milk feel like, but I can't say I have any experience with the milk alone. I never tried it, because I didn't want to risk feeling bad.I haven't had any milk for a week now and I feel worse. More trips to the bathroom. More pain.


----------



## distressed

Probably the milk contained colostrum....this helps boost the immune system.Raw milk is basically untreated, so all the immune boosting bacteria and supporting molecules would still be present.This can be a good thing or a bad thing. Its one of the reasons why people get benefit but it is also possible to get very ill from it and why commercial milk is treated before being pakaged and sold at the supermarket.I have no idea what the realistic risk factor is associated with raw milk....but i would imagine its far less than many may suggest, but companies just cant afford the risk to sell milk that could potentially cause a problem so they dont.


----------



## Patman75

Found this site for anyone wants to find raw milk in their area.http://www.realmilk.com/where.htmlThis artical gets into why raw milk is good for you. (1 side of the story) Scroll down to see the story.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles...n-Raw-Milk.aspx


----------



## IanRamsay

Thanks for that pat, very interesting!cheersIan


----------



## Theresa_In_Pain

i've heard that people wouldn't be lactose intolerant if we didn't pasteurize the milk because it has enzymes in it that help us digest it but it is gone once they pasteurize it.


----------



## Patman75

Here is some more info on Raw MilkThe Raw Milk CureBy Jini Patel Thompsonhttp://www.giveittomeraw.com/forum/topics/...16Comment908461


----------



## karoe

I just wanted to put in a quick update for everyone following this thread. I am feeling better; I have changed my routine to about 1/4 cup organic plain yogurt in the morning on an empty stomach, and in the evening before bed the two Natren probiotics. I have less gas and the gas I have is not very obnoxious. The big news for me is that *I was diagnosed with Ascaris, *an intestinal parasite, and successfully treated (four pills which cost $12 total).







It's not the total cure but it makes everything so much easier to manage. The test was DNA/PCR not the traditional one which is pretty useless. It was available through an integrative medicine physician and the company who does this test and many others is Metametrix. You can read about them at metametrix.com. Yes, I had to pay for it myself but it's been worth every penny. I am now addressing my ongoing fatigue problems with treatments for adrenal, thyroid and sex hormones. (I am 56, so the menopause thing is a factor). Hope this may help others. *Do not think you can't have parasites because you don't travel internationally!!!! I bet mine came from produce grown in Mexico or South American which somehow came in contact with human excrement, used as fertilizer in some countries and the source of the parasite eggs. *


----------



## karoe

GAS GONE: Things seem to be falling into place. I switched the am probiotics to 3 tablespoons of a good quality organic plain yogurt. After 3 days, the gas CEASED. Over two weeks now, no gas. Hope it lasts. The mixture of bacterias may be doing the trick.


----------



## Patman75

More info on raw milk. I guess the type of cow matters as well.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles...n-the-Milk.aspx


----------



## IanRamsay

hey pat, i never would have thought they type of cow made any difference at all. i guess we learn something new everyday! thanks for that mate.cheersIan


----------



## Patman75

FYIThe Raw Milk CureBy Jini Patel Thompsonhttp://ezinearticles.com/?The-Raw-Milk-Cure&id=986854Raw milk (from cows, goats, yaks, horses, sheep) has historically been considered a superfood. It has been used both in the daily diet (often fermented) and by special groups with extra nutritional needs, like the elderly, pregnant or nursing women, warriors, and sick people. An ancient Babylon text tells how raw milk was used to drive out the demons of sickness, "Bring milk and laban [curdled milk] that man become as pure as laban; like that milk may he become pure."(1)A portion of raw milk was drunk fresh and warm from the cow (or other animal), but a lot of it was fermented, or cultured, into a variety of delicious products - yoghurt, kefir, cheeses, lacto-fermented beverages, etc. - due to both the lack of refrigeration and primitive people's knowledge of the health benefits of "probiotics".As early as the 1800's, we have documented texts of medical doctors using a diet composed exclusively of raw milk to heal an incredible variety of diseases - ranging from asthma and diabetes to colitis, obesity and tuberculosis. How does raw milk work to heal such a variety of very different disorders?Many of my readers who have gone on The IBD Remission Diet (an elemental diet used to induce disease remission) also found that a variety of other illnesses cleared up at the same time. This is one of the reasons I refer to the time on the Diet as a "healing spa". If the digestive system is the foundation of health in the body, and natural healing heals the entire body holistically, then of course you are going to see positive results in all aspects of your health. All of your organs and systems will heal and balance, over time, given the necessary tools. An elemental diet - and raw milk is truly the first, original elemental diet, provides the body with the tools to heal holistically.In his book, The Untold Story of Milk, naturopathic physician Ron Schmid writes:"According to late 19th century proponents, the 'secret' of the milk cure lies in the fact good raw milk is a food the body easily turns into good blood. In illness there is one or both of two conditions in the blood: insufficient quantity, or abnormal quality. The milk diet corrects both and, acting through the blood and the circulation, heals the cells and thus the tissues and organs. The muscles on a milk diet harden, almost like an athlete's, because they are pumped full of blood, as are the organs."(2) However, there are some rules that need to be followed. As with The IBD Remission Diet, there are some crucial guidelines that need to be implemented to have success with the raw milk cure. Some of the doctors who used the raw milk cure with patients in the 1800's through to the 1930's used raw milk in conjunction with mild, easily digestible foods like fruit. But the vast majority swore by the need to consume only fresh, raw milk, and vast quantities of it.One of the most prolific of these doctors, Charles Sanford Porter MD, published a book called, Milk Diet as a Remedy for Chronic Disease in 1905. In the book he relates how at least 18,000 patients had been on the raw milk diet under his care in the last 37 years. This was not some fad diet, or quick-flash trend. This was a solid, scientifically proven method for healing mild to severe disorders. In 1929, one of the founders of the Mayo Foundation (forerunner to the Mayo Clinic), J.E. Crew MD reported that he had been successfully using the raw milk treatment for the last 15 years. He said, "The results obtained in various types of disease have been so uniformly excellent that one's conception of disease and its alleviation is necessarily changed. When sick people are limited to a diet containing an excess of vitamins and all the elements necessary to growth and maintenance, they recover rapidly without the use of drugs and without bringing to bear all the complicated weapons of modern medicine."(3)The great thing is that many medical doctors in the U.S., Russia and Germany published their work and results using raw milk diets from the early 1800's to early 1900's, so we have good guidelines for implementation. Personally, from my experience with elemental diets and the rationale behind them, I agree with the majority of doctors who found that if you mixed other foods with the raw milk diet, it was not nearly as successful. The only other food I think you could mix with raw milk and perhaps see an added benefit from is clear homemade bone broths - boiled from organic meat and bones. I say this both because I have an intuitive sense that this would be okay (and perhaps add to the healing power of the regime), and because homemade bone broths have been very beneficial for people on The IBD Remission Diet.Rules For The Raw Milk CureAfter perusing the writings of various doctors who worked extensively with raw milk treatments, here are the crucial implementation guidelines if you'd like to give the raw milk diet a try:Use raw, untreated milk from pasture-fed cows only - milk has the highest curative value in spring and early summer when cows are eating new, high vitamin grass. Do not use milk from grain-fed or barn-bound cows. Higher fat milk (from Jersey cows) is ideal. Be sure to use full-fat milk only (not 2% or skim). The average adult must consume at least 3 - 4 quarts of raw milk per day. You can consume up to 10 quarts per day, if you wish (note: 4 cups = 1 quart). Minimum duration of raw milk diet is 4 weeks to see good results. Follow with gradual food introduction of easily digested foods. You must have complete rest during the diet - do not work, take care of family, go to school, etc. This is exactly what I advise people on The IBD Remission Diet, because healing takes a lot of energy. Do not consume any other foods or beverages whilst on the diet, except filtered or spring water. The importance of strictly adhering to these guidelines is summed up in the words of Dr. Charles Sanford Porter, MD:"It is wrong, if not positively dangerous, to attempt the exclusive milk diet on any amount of milk less than that required to noticeably stimulate the circulation and promote body growth. There is no halfway method of taking the milk diet for people who have much the matter with them. Enough milk must be taken to create new circulation, new cells, and new tissue growth, and cause prompt elimination of the waste and dead matter that may be poisoning the system. With milk alone, digestion and assimilation may go on throughout practically the whole length of the alimentary canal. The addition of even a cracker to the milk seems to cause the stomach to hold all its contents for hours without discharging much into the intestine."(4) How Long Do I Stay On The Diet?Now you may be wondering how long you can safely stay on a raw milk diet. Amazingly, there is no limit. Raw cow's milk from pasture-fed cows is a complete, perfect food all by itself. In his book, The Untold Story of Milk, Ron Schmid ND, relates numerous stories of people who lived in perfect health for up to 50 years on raw milk alone. Here's just one of many examples; this is a letter from a man in Burlington, Iowa in 1913:"I have lived on a strictly milk diet for the past forty-two years, not as a matter of choice, but from the fact that I am unable to take solid food of any kind, even a crumb of bread. At the age of two I took a dose of concentrated lye, which caused a stricture of the food pipe and since then have lived on a milk diet. I believe I have gotten along better than the man who eats. I am five feet, six inches tall, weigh one hundred and forty pounds, and am married and have four strong, healthy children. I take one quart at each mealtime and none between meals. My health is good, in fact I have never been ill in forty-two years."(5) Dr. Schmid goes on to give many different examples of people who have had excellent health living on nothing but raw cow's milk for 3 - 50 years. This is very liberating information! Imagine if elderly people in nursing homes were given raw milk instead of Boost, Ensure and processed foods? Imagine if people with obstructions and strictures were given raw milk, rather than surgery, or having their colon removed?How To Introduce Raw MilkPeople with inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) are often very hesitant to try raw milk due to bad experiences with pasteurized milk and sensitivity to milk proteins (keep in mind these proteins have been denatured by the pasteurization process). So what's the best way to start and test whether you can take advantage of this amazing superfood? Here are the guidelines I've used with myself and my children (who were not allowed to drink pasteurized milk) to introduce raw milk and test for tolerance:Make sure you only use untreated, full-fat, raw milk from pasture-fed cows If you have been highly sensitive to milk in the past, then start by making yoghurt from the raw milk. Raw milk yoghurt is the most highly tolerated of all raw milk products. Eat a small amount of yoghurt each day and gradually build up (see Jini's Raw Milk Yoghurt Recipe below). If you like the yoghurt and tolerate it well, then you can make an Indian yoghurt drink called a lassi: Add a pinch of cardamom powder, nutmeg powder and your desired sweetener (stevia, maple syrup, honey) and stir to mix. Add some warm filtered water if the texture is too thick. If you want to drink the raw milk straight, it's best if you drink it in isolation from other foods. For example, have it first thing in the morning and don't eat or drink anything else with it - consume it as you would an elemental shake (all by itself, on an empty stomach). Warm the milk slightly to room temperature or lukewarm before drinking (but don't make it hot/boiling or you will kill the good bacteria and enzymes that facilitate digestion). Cold milk can be a shock to the system and harder to digest. Before we found a source of raw milk, my kids would occasionally have a glass of pasteurized milk at a friend's house. And within half an hour they would have a bowel movement. Now keep in mind that my kids are perfectly healthy, with one formed bowel movement per day. If pasteurized milk affects them so negatively, imagine what it does to an already compromised digestive system? Raw milk is completely different. My kids drink as much raw milk per day as they wish and they still have only one formed bowel movement per day. I drink raw milk straight, eat raw milk cheeses, raw milk yoghurt, and make a shake from raw eggs and raw milk, and I've never felt better! If you'd like to source a raw milk supplier in your area go to: www.realmilk.com There are also lots of useful articles on the site if you're worried about safety issues, legalities, etc.References:1. Barton, George A. Encyclopedia of Religion and Ethics, pg 635.2. Schmid, Ron The Untold Story of Milk, pg. 763. Crewe, J. E. Raw Milk Cures Many Diseases, article, 19294. Porter, S. Charles Milk Diet as a Remedy for Chronic Disease, 1905-19235. Schmid, Ron The Untold Story of Milk, pg. 75JINI'S RAW MILK YOGHURT RECIPETraditional yoghurt recipes call for the milk to be heated to 180 degrees Fahrenheit, however, this destroys the beneficial enzymes present in raw milk. Therefore, I prefer to not heat the milk beyond 110 degrees Fahrenheit (43°C). However, this usually results in a runny yoghurt (not firm). If you're going to use your yoghurt in shakes, smoothies or lassis, this is fine. However, if you prefer to eat firm yoghurt, you will need to add gelatin to help firm it up. So the recipe here includes gelatin, but if you're okay with runny yoghurt, then follow the recipe as is, minus the gelatin.4 cups raw whole milk 2 teaspoons of Natren Yogurt Starter 1 glass quart jar with lid, sterilized 1 teaspoon powdered gelatin 1. Pour 4 cups of milk into a saucepan and sprinkle gelatin over surface of milk. Let sit for 5 minutes while gelatin dissolves.2. Over low heat, stirring constantly, slowly bring the milk to 110°F (43°C), or until you can keep your finger in the milk while you count to 10.3. Put the yogurt starter into the wide-mouth quart-size sterilized glass jar. Pour in about 1/2 cup milk and stir to mix really well with the starter.4. Fill the jar with the rest of the milk, stir lightly, and screw on the lid.5. Wrap the jar in a towel and let sit in a warm place*, for eight hours.6. Unwrap and place in the refrigerator. Allow yoghurt to set in fridge (about four hours). If you want an even firmer yoghurt, next time add 1.5 or 2 teaspoons of gelatin.*If you don't have a warm place, then put it inside your oven with the oven light on. Do not turn on the oven, just turn on the oven light and close the oven door. If you have a yoghurt-maker, use the recipe here and then follow instructions for your yoghurt-maker for incubation - but still best to incubate for 8 hours.Note: Do not mix fruit or sweeteners directly into your main batch of yoghurt, as this will interfere negatively with probiotic activity and potency during storage. However, it is perfectly fine to scoop out a portion of yoghurt and mix in some fruit, jam, maple syrup or honey immediately prior to eating - just don't mix these in with your main batch that remains in the fridge.© Copyright - Jini Patel Thompson. All Rights Reserved Worldwide. You may reprint this article as long as it is reprinted in its entirety and this copyright notice and bio is included.Jini Patel Thompson is an internationally recognized expert on natural healing for digestive diseases. She healed herself from widespread Crohn's Disease and has remained drug and surgery-free for over 19 years. Jini has appeared on numerous TV and radio shows throughout the U.S., giving people hope and vision for how they can heal their Colitis, Crohn's, Diverticulitis and Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), using entirely natural methods. She also has a DVD on natural healing for Colic - recommended in Parents Magazine (#1 in the U.S.) . Her books on natural healing for digestive diseases have sold worldwide in over 40 countries.A former journalist, her health articles have been published in magazines and journals in Canada, the U.S., U.K., and Australia. Her books, CDs and DVDs are available at: http://www.caramal.comTo ask Jini a question, go to her Forum at: http://www.JiniPatelThompson.comArticle Source: http://EzineArticles.com/?expert=Jini_Patel_Thompson


----------

